# Interesting E-Bay items..



## Medvedya (Jun 5, 2005)

Here is a thread where you can post up interesting pieces of aviation and WWII militaria. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=585&item=6536733700&rd=1


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Interesting. I wonder if it comes with some kind of certificate of authenticity.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 5, 2005)

Something else I found....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=585&item=6536335805&rd=1


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Yep, that's a Gibson girl kite. We have 2 of the Gibson girl radio kits at the museum. Oddly enough, one of them is missing the kite!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh well, there you go then! I don't know what the reserve is though!  

I'll keep trawling around and when I find unusual and interesting auctions I'll put them up in the is thread.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

hmmm...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

Dude....Have you seen the description of the item as well? 

That bidder couldnt have a more abt name...


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 8, 2005)

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh, I've heard of people who E-Bay the personal effects of WWII pilots and aircrew that have been found at a crash site - even scraps of uniform!

As I'm sure you'll agree, such auctions are grotesque and no less than grave-robbing.

This goes out to everyone - if you find an auction like that, report it to E-Bay staff, or tell an admin here.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2005)

Agreed, Med! Things like that should be returned to the next of kin, always.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2005)

I hate the ones that are selling medals! Bastards are selling their parents or grandparents medals because they're short of cash from all the crack they're probably doing...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 8, 2005)

Around here you see a lot of medals at flea markets. Usually it's militaria dealers with huge tables set up, asking outrageous prices for items of questionable authenticity. 
Occasionally though, I do see someone trying to hawk their grandad's or grandmum's medals. If they feel that dispassionate about them, I wish to hell they'd donate them to a museum or something. There _are_ true collectors out there who appreciate the relevance of such things, but when I see some punk kid wearing those things on their combat jacket that they picked up at the local surplus shop, because they think it looks cool, I just about snap!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2005)

I personally think that you should provide proper documentation to be able to purchase those medals. Those are earned, and should not be treated as fashion accessories.


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 8, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Oh, I've heard of people who E-Bay the personal effects of WWII pilots and aircrew that have been found at a crash site - even scraps of uniform!
> 
> As I'm sure you'll agree, such auctions are grotesque and no less than grave-robbing.
> 
> This goes out to everyone - if you find an auction like that, report it to E-Bay staff, or tell an admin here.



I've heard the same about this - ing  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 14, 2005)

This looks interesting...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=208&item=3979650822&rd=1


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

What the? He says second world war and 1946 in the same description... Nice _riffle_, by the way.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 14, 2005)

I know - it's just so seldom you see any deacks at all on e-bay nowardays. 

I always laugh when I see titles like 

LOOK!!!! Empty .303 Bren Gun magazine RARE!!!!!! 

woo hoo.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Rare, like in the brain cells of the seller? hehe


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 14, 2005)

The other one which is a laugh is a hat, with a GDR badge clearly shown being passed off as WWII Hitler Nazi Third Reich RARE!!!!!!

I reckon it would be the buyers brain that needs to go back for a refund!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Let the buyer beware... I guess if they are dumb enough to buy it, well, not much you can do.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you go for that Gibson Girl box kite?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Nah, we have 2 sets and only one is missing the box kite. The other is complete, so no need for duplicate material. Part of our problem is that many people don't know how, or when to say no to a donation. Because of that, we have enough naviagtional sextants to start a navigator school! I kid you not, we have at least a dozen, all in great shape.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 14, 2005)

Why not make a big old inventory and see if the other CAF museums around the country would be interested in any of the duplicate items?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

We do exchange some items, but each museum has a slightly different focus and some museums are not interested in partin with anything. Kind of a strange situation.


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 14, 2005)

Cool 8) I'll take two.

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey, after I get mine!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 15, 2005)

Live 8 tickets _were_ on sale. I believe e-bay.co.uk has taken them off now...though. They were going for up to £3000!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 15, 2005)

Yep, I saw the National News and I thought I'll look for 'em (Not to buy, just to look  ), but nothing was found.

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2005)

I am amazed that people would scalp tickets to a benefit concert. That's just wrong.


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 15, 2005)

Yep, a real big thing on the news in the UK a few day's ago m8  

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

It made the news here too. What a thing to do, eh?


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah the gits  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 21, 2005)

Another item....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6541361196


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice, my great uncle was a despatch rider in the desert- he once met up with the end of the convoy he was heading


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2005)

There's still a big demand for dispatch riders coats Mossie that great British highly skilled motorcycle display team
The Purple Helmets use them.

_all images C/O _ http://www.thepurplehelmets.com/


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Haha


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2005)

I dont know why your laughing CC I believe your their chief mechanic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh no!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

SPAM


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Here are some intereting items...  http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZbizarreauctions


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

I wonder how much the 1p coin will go for


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone who buys it for more than a penny should be suffocated with the plastic bag


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4727&item=6539467165&rd=1


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's an interesting item..how can someone be selling so much Brio for so cheap?!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6011452645&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2005)

nice CC..........


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2005)

on a serious note anyone ever go to ebay.de and go through the extensive military section and fotos ? some good buys their .......... 8)


----------

